# Gourami + Betta = Peace?



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

Will these two species coexist in a 20 gallon?

I've read all over and heard so much conflicting information on whether gourami's and betta's can be kept together in the same tank. I'm sure providing enough space maybe 45g and larger they can co-exist but what about smaller tanks?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I wouldn't do it. There's too much risk. What kind of gourami are you thinking of?

You could keep, say, a blood gourami (I think they're a ssp of honey)









and a *female* betta. They'd probably coexist.


----------



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

I am hoping to do pearl or 3spot. It is a gamble was hoping someone else had tried it and found success or failure.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Tahuboy said:


> I am hoping to do pearl or 3spot. It is a gamble was hoping someone else had tried it and found success or failure.


No! No pearl or 3 spots in a 20G. That is NOT enough space! Please don't do it. Those fish reach over 4". A lot over in the case of the 3 spot. Please stick to the small gouramis.

You could have a lot of fun with just a single gourami and no betta. That'd be the safest bet. How about a paradise fish?










Or a dwarf gourami?










Or a honey?










Then just fill the tank out with some pencilfish or small tetras or something like that?

As far as "success or failure", it's not that simple with aquariums. We're not talking about a couple of computer parts which definitely will or will not work properly together. We're talking about animals with variable personalities which will not always behave the same way.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I think a gourami in a 20 is a bad idea, with a male betta, that is also a bad idea, even a female is probably a bad idea with gourami


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> I think a gourami in a 20 is a bad idea, with a male betta, that is also a bad idea, even a female is probably a bad idea with gourami


You're right. I shouldn't have said that about the female betta. I've had that kind of setup before though with a blood gourami and they coexisted. Probably more of a rare occurance than a rule.
I still think 20G is just fine for a dwarf, honey, or paradise fish. By itself though.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

the small ones a 20 would be ok, but not the 4 or 5 inch ones.

You will hear cases of almost any fish getting along, I bet someone has even tried neons with a full size Oscar and gotten lucky, but it is just a matter of having just the right fish when its a typically aggressive type.

I have had two rainbow sharks, first was quite aggressive, 2nd one I never noticed any aggression, but better to play it safe.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I have done this and it's worked. But I did notice that both species had their own set territory (it was a 40gallon) I planted it (with fakes) very heavily and had lots of hiding spots.

Also, and this is in regards to sprinkles, don't flame on here because of peoples ideas. A 20gallon is enough room for a 4" fish without question, you may feel as though it's not, but don't beg people not to do it.


----------



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

I didn't end up trying to mix them. I agree with you ryan i believe it can work depending on things like territory and space also each fishes temperment. i have an older betta that i could probably mix with my gourami as he is actually afraid of shrimp hehe.

No worries on people giving their opinions, i can see where sprinkles is coming from. I've personally lived in some really small apartments so i wouldn't want to do that to my fish if i don't have too. But my gourami is calm and happy in my 20 gallon even eating out of my hands.



Ryan.Wilton said:


> I have done this and it's worked. But I did notice that both species had their own set territory (it was a 40gallon) I planted it (with fakes) very heavily and had lots of hiding spots.
> 
> Also, and this is in regards to sprinkles, don't flame on here because of peoples ideas. A 20gallon is enough room for a 4" fish without question, you may feel as though it's not, but don't beg people not to do it.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

not all 20 gallons are the same, I wouldn't put a 4 inch fish in a standard 20, but it wouldn't be too bad in a 20 long.

It's not so much the capacity of the tank as the foot print that matters


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> I have done this and it's worked. But I did notice that both species had their own set territory (it was a 40gallon) I planted it (with fakes) very heavily and had lots of hiding spots.
> 
> Also, and this is in regards to sprinkles, don't flame on here because of peoples ideas. A 20gallon is enough room for a 4" fish without question, you may feel as though it's not, but don't beg people not to do it.


I'm not flaming. 20 gallons is absolutely not enough space for a 4 inch fish.


----------

